# "The Fluffs" - Roscoe and Stella!



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Well, as some of you may have noticed, I've taken to calling my pups "The Fluffs" because, well, that's just what they are!

It's been awhile since I posted photos of Roscoe and Stella, so here are some!


----------



## ksj123 (Jun 17, 2009)

They are so precious. Is their hair silky, or cottony? I ask because I have Harley in a shorter cut but am wondering if I let him grow will he look like your dogs. Harley has more of a cotton coat. I have attached a picture of Harley so you can kind of see his coat.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Natalie! The Fluffs...what a CUTE name. And the pictures are so adorable. LOVE the one of both of them on their tummy's. They are obviously two happy pups! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I heart the Fluffs.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

They are adorable, Natalie! It looks like Stella may out-grow her "big" brother!. I love the rakish look of the dark mark across her eye... gives her a pirate look. Very cute.<g>


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Natalie, I love your fluffs! it does look like Stella may outgrow Roscoe. I love the 2nd shot down with Stella twisting herself to use Roscoe as a pillow!!! and I love the one of them both stretched out like long frogs enjoying their toys. And of course I love all the face shots. what's not love about the fluffs!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

So adorable - and they're both growing up so fast!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Finally we get new pics of the Fluffs! They look like they get along so well, but do tell...which one rules the roost?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Love the pics, they're adorable. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

They are just dolls! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

ksj123 said:


> They are so precious. Is their hair silky, or cottony? I ask because I have Harley in a shorter cut but am wondering if I let him grow will he look like your dogs. Harley has more of a cotton coat. I have attached a picture of Harley so you can kind of see his coat.


Roscoe has a silky coat and Stella has a much more profuse, cottony coat. I find that Roscoe's actually gets tangled more because his hair is not heavy enough to hold itself down, so when it blows in the wind, etc. it tends to just wrap around itself. That and the fact that he is blowing coat.



trueblue said:


> Finally we get new pics of the Fluffs! They look like they get along so well, but do tell...which one rules the roost?


Actually, they are pretty well matched! Roscoe is really good about deterring Stella from doing things he knows are "bad". Like if she tries to take off out the front door, he body blocks her. But otherwise, they mostly just lounge around together, do some wrestling, chew on their toys, and then snuggle. Although I will say, whenever Roscoe has a toy that Stella wants, she just takes it, and he lets her - usually. Sometimes he will steal it back, but he is such a laid back guy he usually just picks something else to play with!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Missy said:


> Natalie, I love your fluffs! it does look like Stella may outgrow Roscoe. I love the 2nd shot down with Stella twisting herself to use Roscoe as a pillow!!! and I love the one of them both stretched out like long frogs enjoying their toys. And of course I love all the face shots. what's not love about the fluffs!


HAHA!!! Actually, that is Roscoe using Stella as a pillow!!

I don't know if she will outgrow him...she is 6 months in 3 days, and last vet visit she weighed 9 lbs 6 oz. When Roscoe was neutered at 6 months, this was his exact weight! Since then, he has only grown 1 lb. Stella grew 2 lbs in the first two weeks we had her, and since she has only put on one more pound. So we shall see!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

OMG! I missed 1 day on the forum and I can't believe how much there is to catch up on.Natalie your fluffs are fantastic,I can't believe how big Stella is!!and Roscoe looks so kind,what a lovely big brother,he also looked cute wet, not a tangled heap like my dear Dizzie.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oops,just went back to your pics and noticed it was Stella not Roscoe all wet and wind swept!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what sweet faces!!! Love those little Fluffs! LOL


----------

